
California lawmakers approve data-privacy bill opposed by Silicon Valley - rectang
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-california-privacy/california-lawmakers-approve-data-privacy-bill-opposed-by-silicon-valley-idUSKBN1JO35Y
======
rectang
> Google senior vice president Sridhar Ramaswamy: "User privacy needs to be
> thoughtfully balanced against legitimate business needs."

Sure, that's not wrong. It's just that the market cannot achieve that balance
on its own.

